# Taking food to Bahamas



## ada903 (Apr 3, 2011)

We are thinking to pack a cooler with packaged frozen meats and cheeses to Harborside Atlantis, and keep it cool with dry ice.  Does anyone know where we can buy dry ice from?


----------



## RALnGA (Apr 3, 2011)

At City Market, you’ll find the highest quality meats. Choose from USDA Choice cuts, Tyson, Sanderson Farms, Johnsonville, local products and more. If you have a request or question about a cut of meat, please ask our butcher to assist you.

First why pack frozen meat ? the grocery store(City Market) in the Nassau have good prices on meat ....and are usda inspected ...
With the price of extra luggage $20 and up ..Frozen foods weigh more..
and cost of dry ice, plus worry if it will thaw before you get there  ...
The taxi will stop on the way to Harborside at the store for you ....
We were there last year and are going back this year the first week in May ...
This year we aren't studing packing any food what so ever ...it gives us more room to pack for clothes ...and now we know this year not to pack many at all because we can wash and dry what we take and wear again....here are some sites to look at  plus if you still want to find dry ice in your area...

try    dryice-Airgas.com
City Market Nassua


----------



## ada903 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have never been before and heard horror stories about the price of groceries, but most of all it would be nice not to waste time grocery shopping and just have what we like ready on hand... Of course we will still need milk, fruits, veggies and bread.  When I only have a week of vacation I hate spending time reading food labels and trying to figure what to buy... I heard many folks say that it's a great idea to pre pack frozen foods, for time saving and prices...  But thanks for sharing the thought, it's good to know it's not quite as expensive.  Opinions seem to be divided on that!


----------



## RALnGA (Apr 3, 2011)

Food lables are in english
read the weekly specials
http://citymarketbahamas.com/Pages/Default.aspx


----------



## ada903 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool thanks for the link!


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 3, 2011)

We packed mostly dry ingredients to snack on and have on hand.  But I also froze some bacon, hot dogs, brats, and cheeses packed them in travel coolers and put them in the suitcase with the other food.  8 hours later they were still froze.  You might have a longer flight from NW, so you could just always pack dry stuff.  It does save a ton of money.

lee


----------



## ada903 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think we will pack some dry stuff and frozen meats and cheeses.  I did it once to Hawaii and when we got there 12 hours later it was still solid frozen.  We stop overnight in Chicago so we are not traveling for quite that long. We can pick up the food in Chicago.


----------



## lily28 (Apr 4, 2011)

I found the meat prices and selection at the nassau city market acceptable last august.  Vegetables, on the other hand, were expensive and had little selection.  We ended up throwing away half of the cauliflower because they wer not fresh.  We were so sick of lettuces and cabbages by the end of the week; we ate more of them that week than we have ever done in a year in Chicago.  I plan to take some fresh vegetables with me rather than meats when I go back to Harborside next time.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do they allow fresh produce through customs?



lily28 said:


> I found the meat prices and selection at the nassau city market acceptable last august.  Vegetables, on the other hand, were expensive and had little selection.  We ended up throwing up half of the cauliflower because they wer not fresh.  We were so sick of lettuces and cabbages by the end of the week; we ate more of them that week than we have ever done in a year in Chicago.  I plan to take some fresh vegetables with me rather than meats when I go bacl to Harborside next time.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldn't think so.  I know you can't take them out.  

But if they were tucked away in the food suitcase you might be able to get some thru.  

I don't think I would worry so much in taking that kind of stuff.  It is fairly easy to get from city market, just plan your meals around what you buy there that is in season and looks good.  

lee


----------

